# supplies



## bakinsun

Planning on a trip to Mendoza the second week of February. Willing to sacrifice suitcase for supplies. Will fly into Mendoza but staying in san Rafael so we can transport supplies also. there will be two of us.


----------



## VeroWright

Interesting, I have friend in Argentina and sometimes I need to send him some of supplies. Can you PM me your fb profile, if you're planning to visit USA in nearest future.

Thanks in advance!


----------

